# how to manually add ota digital channels



## bdmd (Sep 9, 2005)

How can I manually add an ota digital channel in order to see if I can get the signal? Specifically if the channel is one with a decimal (like 30.1). I did my manual digital channel scan and it detected and added 5 local ota digital channels. However, I want to see if I can get any signal on some distant ones, but their digital call numbers have a decimal, and the "add digital channel" screen only allows up to 2 digits. Is there any other way to do it if the channel is not picked up on the initial scan? Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Forget about the decimal. The tuner will find any subchannels. Just enter the number for the primary, without a decimal.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

bdmd said:


> How can I manually add an ota digital channel in order to see if I can get the signal? Specifically if the channel is one with a decimal (like 30.1). I did my manual digital channel scan and it detected and added 5 local ota digital channels. However, I want to see if I can get any signal on some distant ones, but their digital call numbers have a decimal, and the "add digital channel" screen only allows up to 2 digits. Is there any other way to do it if the channel is not picked up on the initial scan? Any input will be appreciated.


And of course you need to be entering the channels "digital" channel number.You should be able to find that at their website or elsewhere on the net.


----------



## docproc (Feb 17, 2006)

Is there a way to manually add channels higher than 99?? My HD Locals are 702-712 because I can't get the local HDs via antenna so I have to get them through the local cable company. Am I missing something in the manual??
I get my locals through my cable card but I would love to record them on my 942.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

docproc said:


> Is there a way to manually add channels higher than 99?? My HD Locals are 702-712 because I can't get the local HDs via antenna so I have to get them through the local cable company. Am I missing something in the manual??
> I get my locals through my cable card but I would love to record them on my 942.


The 942 is only capable of receiving analog cable, so I'm afraid you won't be able to view those channels on your 942.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Mike is correct, to view those digital cable channels you would need a QAM tuner, and I dont know of any dish box that will decode QAM HD. Have to wait until dish adds local HD thru sat in your area.....


----------

